

Show HN: OpenRent (YC Reject) launches today for online rentals in the UK. - dazbradbury
http://www.openrent.co.uk

======
rayhano
Really slick. Especially love the login window.

Getting landlords in requires a strategy beyond just being cheap. uPad, which
does a significant portion, but not all, of what openrent will do charges
£50-£100 and isn't really making a dent after a number of years and lots of
advertising (not quite Outdoor advertising giants yet, but they haven't the
margins to justify it either).

Also, leveraging Rightmove, good move.

What's the ultimate aim? Just being a 'better' agent?

~~~
dazbradbury
Thanks!

The ultimate aim is to be a better experience for both landlords and tenants,
whatever that takes. We feel we have a feature set which makes the lives of
tenants and landlords much safer and easier.

It's more than being a better agent, it's being a marketplace where rentals
are made simple. Landlords don't _need_ a fully managed service in a lot of
cases, and tenants are crying out for something better. There are a lot of
pain points in the current system which we aim to remove.

I think by being a tech startup we have a few advantages, but clearly the
biggest challenge is getting landlords on board with the concept. We will do
our best in that regard, and hopefully one day, renting a property won't be
such a painful experience!

------
dazbradbury
First off, thanks to the people who gave feedback discussing landing pages
when I commented before [1]. Given the interest, thought I'd post it as as a
"Show HN" story now we've launched!

Would love any HN feedback (good or bad!), on any aspect of the site/service.

And any landlords in the crowd, we'd love to hear from you! HN Landlords would
be our ideal first customers!

[1] - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3878319>

